# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tua Đà Lạt giảm giá mùa dịch

## doanmyhoa

*TOUR ĐÀ LẠT GIẢM GIÁ CÒN ✅ 1.350.000Đ/KHÁCH - KHÁCH SẠN 2 SAO;* 
*1.840.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH - HOTEL 3 SAO - NGAY CHỢ ĐÀ LẠT.*
* TRỌN GÓI TỪ A TỚI Z. 

*

 Thời gian 3 ngày 3 đêm : Khởi hành tối thứ 5 hàng tuần, về chủ nhật.
 ĐÓN TRẢ KHÁCH TẠI TP.HCM, BIÊN HÒA, LONG KHÁNH - XUÂN LỘC - ÔNG ĐỒN, BÌNH DƯƠNG, VŨNG TÀU, MIỀN TÂY...



*ĐÊM 1:* *TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH* *v** ĐÀ LẠT  (Nghỉ đêm trên xe) 

*


Tối 21h30: Xe và HDV Công Ty đón khách tại điểm hẹn tập trung khởi hành đi Đà Lạt.

Quý Khách thư giản nghỉ ngơi trên xe. HDV sẽ giới thiệu đến quý khách về chương trình Tour du lịch Đà Lạt 3 ngày 3 đêm

NGÀY 1 ĐÀ LẠT - THÀNH PHỐ SƯƠNG MÙ (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)


*6h00:* Đến TP Ngàn Hoa, Xe đưa đoàn đến* nhà hàng*. Quý khách làm vệ sinh cá nhân và dùng bữa sáng.

Quý khách tự do thư giãn sau một đêm dài trên xe bầu không khí trong lành và mát mẻ. Sau đó bắt đầu chương trình tham quan:

·  CAFE TRÊN TRÊN ĐỒI – một điểm tham quan mới tại Đà Lạt. Nơi đây được ví như một tiểu vương quốc Nhật Bản nằm giữa *cao nguyên Lâm Viên Đà Lạt*.

·  *Chùa Linh Phước* tọa lạc tại số 120 Tự Phước, thuộc địa phận *Trại Mát*, cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt 8 km, tại đây quý khách sẽ được cùng lúc thưởng thức 2 điều đặc sắc của Đà Lạt, vừa được chiêm ngưỡng một công trình kiến trúc bằng những mãnh ve chai ghép lại, vừa thưởng thức được món Yaourt ngon tuyệt trứ danh chỉ có ở nơi đây.

·  *Đồi Chè Cầu Đất* *–* Nơi đất trời giao thoa trong màu xanh mơn mỡn của những bụi chè tươi tốt. Tại đây chắc chắn rằng ai ai cũng sẽ quên hết đi cái lạnh lẽo để hòa mình với thiên nhiên trong lành.

*11h30:* Đoàn dùng bữa trưa tại Nhà hàng. Sau đó về Khách sạn nhận phòng, tự do nghỉ ngơi.

*14h00:* Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan :


*Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm* *–* là một Tu viện theo thiền phái Trúc Lâm Yên Tử, một nơi vừa linh thiên vừa tĩnh lặng để con người ta tìm thấy sự thảnh thơi và an yên trong tâm hồn.*Đường Hầm Đất Sét OR  LALAND CAFE* *–* nơi có các công trình nghệ thuật với những tác phẩm điêu khắc bằng đất nung hoành tráng, ấn tượng được sách Kỷ Lục Việt Nam công nhận như: Ga xe lửa, Dinh Bảo Đại, Đại học Đà Lạt, Nhà thờ Con Gà, sân bay Liên Khương, Đường cao tốc, Hồ Tuyền Lâm, Thung Lũng Tình Yêu,… Đặc biệt nổi tiếng với *“Hồ Vô Cực”* đã thu hút nhiều du khách đến tham quan trong thời gian gần đây.
*17h00:* Đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*18h00:* Đoàn dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng*.* Sau đó đoàn tự do khám phá Đà Lạt buổi tối hoặc đăng ký tham dự đêm lửa trại, uống rượu cần, giao lưu văn hóa với người Tây Nguyên *(chi phí tự túc)*. Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.





. NGÀY 2 ĐÀ LẠT THÀNH PHỐ NGÀN HOA (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối) 



*7h00*: Đoàn Thưởng thức bữa sáng tại Nhà hàng.



*8h00*: Quý khách khởi hành đi tham quan:  


*Nhà thờ Domaine de Marie – Lãnh địa Đức Bà**:* Nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt chỉ 1km về phía Tây Nam.Tham quan và mua sắm tại cơ sở sản xuất mức đà lạt*Lang Biang* *–* một quần thể phong cảnh đẹp nhất *Cao Nguyên Lâm Viên*, Đoàn chinh phục đỉnh *Lang* *Biang bằng xe Jeep*: ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt từ trên cao, thưởng thức các món xiên que nướng vừa nóng hổi vừa đậm đà trên đỉnh núi *(chi phí xe Jeep tự túc).*
*11h30:* Đoàn khởi hành về Nhà hàng dùng cơm trưa. Sau đó về Khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*14h00:* Đoàn khởi hành tham quan:


*Trung tâm nghiên cứu hoa Đà Lạt – Một địa Điểm Check-In Mới Tại Đà Lạt**:* Nơi đây sở hữu những cánh đồng hoa rực rỡ, rộng bao la với đa dạng các loài hoa nhiều màu sắc tạo nên một bức tranh tuyệt đẹp. Cùng thưởng thức những ly café trong ngôi nhà thiết kế hình vành khăn phủ hoa vừa ngắm view rừng nguyên sinh xinh đẹp. Yêu thiên nhiên, mê cafe thì Fresh Garden chắc chắn sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng.*Vườn dâu tây của người dân:* Tại đây Quý khách có thể tự tay hái những trái dâu tươi để thưởng thức, chụp ảnh hoặc mua về làm quà cho người thân và bạn bè. (Lưu ý: Hái bao nhiêu tính tiền bấy nhiêu, tùy vào mùa vụ nên có thời điểm trong vườn dâu không có trái, HDV có thể tư vấn khách tham quan Vườn dâu sinh học, Khách tự túc vé vào cổng)
*17h30:* Xe đưa đoàn đến nhà hàng, *Quý khách dùng* *Buffet Rau Không Giới Hạn* với thực đơn hấp dẫnL co thể thay đổi tuy tình hình


Salad trộn , gỏi sú tím Đà Lạt, củ quả hấp, rau ăn lẩu,2 loại nước lẩu, bún + mì trứng, trà đá.Thức ăn kèm lẩu bao gồm như: Ba chỉ, bò fille, cá diêu hồng, vây cá hồi, tôm, mực, cá viên, các loại, nấm…
*Tối:* Đoàn tự do dạo phố về đêm, thưởng thức ly cà phê phố núi tại *Hội Quán Cà Phê Nhà Hàng Thủy Tạ bên Hồ Xuân Hương* hoặc khám phá *chợ đêm Âm Phủ Đà Lạt*với các món ăn hè phố.

NGÀY 3 ĐÀ LẠT - TP.HCM (Ăn sáng, trưa)


*Sáng 7h00:* Quý khách trả phòng khách sạn. Sau đó quý khách tự do khám phá ẩm thực Đà Lạt vào buổi sáng và Tham quan mua sắm rau củ quả tươi tại Chợ Đà Lạt về làm quà cho người thân và bạn bè.

*8h30:* Quý khách rời Đà Lạt về TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

*11h30:* Đoàn dừng chân tại nhà hàng Tâm Châu Lộc An, Quý khách thưởng thức đặc sản trà, cà phê miễn phí. Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.

Dự kiến *18h00* về tới TP Hồ Chí Minh kết thúc chương trình Tour du lịch Đà Lạt 3 ngày 3 đêm chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách ở chuyến tour sau.


 *** *GIÁ TOUR * *BAO GỒM*

1.  Xe đời mới có máy lạnh, đưa đón khách đi theo chương trình tour.

2.  *KHÁCH** SẠN 2-3 sao*

3.  *(Phụ thu phòng 1 người: 500,000đ/phòng)*

4.  Ăn uống theo chương trình tour. (03 bữa sáng + 05 bữa chính)

5.  Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ cho đoàn suốt Tour du lịch Đà Lạt 3 ngày 3 đêm.

6.  Vé cổng tham quan vào cửa các thắng cảnh.

7.  Bữa Buffet Rau Không Giới Hạn

8.  Khăn lạnh, nước uống trên đường (1 khăn, 1 chai/ ngày).

9.  Quà tặng nón du lịch

10.  Bảo hiểm du lịch 20.000.000 VND


 -----/------/------/-----/---- 
- Hotline tư vấn và đặt vé: 0933462295 (Facetime, zalo, viber)
- Website: https://sites.google.com/site/thiena...-da-lat-gia-re 
http://khuyenmaigiarenhat.com/
https://sites.google.com/site/dacsanxuanloclongkhanh

----------

